# "Mock" 1.............



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm calling this one "MOCK" 1 because Ford never built a '70 Mach 1 with a BOSS 429 engine.

I'm using a Monogram 1/24 scale '70 Mustang BOSS 429 / 3-N-1 Kit.
FredCadyInc. Decals and Testors Grabber Blue paint.
after three paint jobs, I'm thinking I can finally live with this one.
the blue tape holding the dashboard is just temporary,
wanted to keep it in place for the mock ups.
it will resemble a 1970 Ford Mustang Mach 1 when completed.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

That's a Smoking blue paint job CJ,..My problem here is that I cant see the kit really, I keep reading all your book titles in the background and getting lost when I do, every time you use this spot to post pictures that is,...LOL...I would read a few of those my self GOOD REFERENCE STUFF, And Don't let Pete see those, He's a book nut to, he might see something he likes there WHO KNOWS,......If there are any rear ones that is,..

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

looks good,do you know if anyone has taken over Fred Cady decals or just whats out there is whats left ????


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Chuck, another fine one coming along. I look forward to seeing the one of none!

I have it on pretty good authority that Fred is still making decals, but pushing them through an outside vendor. If you look on ebay every now and again you'll see some FC decals pop up time to time.
Chris


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

yeah I kinda of noticed that and just figured old stock cause I knew he retired several years ago,I remember buying direct from him in person at the old toyland shows here,he really had some nice decals at good prices, hoping someone will continue the buisness when he doesn't want to or can't any longer


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

My first Ford was a '70 Boss 302, Heritage Lime Green with black interior, 3 speed on the floor and an 8.8 posi rear end. I bought the car in Texas in 1979 for $2200, sold it in California for $3500 in 1982 and the guy put it on a boat to Australia, where it's been ever since. Last offer he got for it was over $35,000, that's American dollars. All he's done to it is regular maintenance and new tires every 2 years, and he drives it about 1,000 miles a year. Last time I talked to him was just before Thanksgiving, it had 41,280 original miles on it, that's less than my 2008 Ranger pick up. 










I loved the 429 in the Torino I had after the Mustang, it wasn't a CJ but it was still pretty potent, but the Torino was a lot heavier than the 'stang ever was.


----------

